# Help openGL Radeon

## Benve

Salve a tutti.

Ho appena finito di installare la Gentoo con Xfree 4.3.

In Make.conf ho messo: X opengl e varie

Dopo aver installato quake3 con emerge mi ritorna:

    Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

se cerco di esegurlo.

Come si installano sti driver? credevo di averli già.

E' forse quake3 che non li trova?

Grazie mille.

----------

## xlyz

```
emerge xfree-drm
```

ovviamente la versione corrispondente a quella di xfree istallata.

poi hai configurato correttamente /etc/X11/XF86Config?

se lo posti controlliamo.

----------

## bsolar

```
# USE="radeon" emerge xfree-drm
```

ti eviterà di installare moduli inutili, tra i quali il famigerato i810.o...  :Wink: 

----------

## Benve

Ho la versione 4.3.0-r1 di xfree

Ho provaro a istallare xfree-drm-4.3.0-r1. ma:

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xfree-drm-4.3.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 53, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

 :Sad: 

Forse è sbagliato lo script.

Ora provo a compilare xfree 4.3.0

Ne approfitto per chiedere una cosa:

emerge rsync

agiorna gli script in /usr/postage ?

emerge portage-x.y.z.ebuild

che fa?

Grazie.

----------

## cerri

Lo script e' ok, l'ho installato io stesso.

CMQ ho avuto rogne nel farlo partire.

Prova i gatos, sono un po' piu' smanettoni ma dovrebbero andare bene.

Per quanto riguarda l'opengl (ammetto la mia ignoranza) assicurati che sia caricato il modulo in xfree (credo - ripeto ammetto la mia ignoranza).

----------

## Benve

Ho istallato l'ultimo xfree e xfree-drm

tuxracer funziona

Finalmente riesco ad usare la grfica 3d

Grazie a tutti, sono felicissimo  :Very Happy: 

E' un mese che ci provo su una slackware

Devo dire che la Gentoo mi ha molto favorevolmente impressionato.

Grazie ancora

----------

